# Iphone 6+ unable to charge via computer usb port adter ios 11.4 update.



## Nipheria (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello ppl i think that made my reason to create this topic pretty clear so please land me any fix suggestion you can. Thanks.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 26, 2018)

Nipheria said:


> Hello ppl i think that made my reason to create this topic pretty clear so please land me any fix suggestion you can. Thanks.



Did you do a hard reboot:
*Force-restarting an iPhone 6s, SE or earlier*

Hold down the Home button (the one on the front of the iPhone or iPad) as well as the power button.
Keep both buttons held until the Apple logo appears.
Now let go of the buttons and wait while your device complete its start sequence.
EDIT: also see these:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ios...ome..69i57.11779j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2018)

You need to state what troubleshooting you have done so far to give us an idea what could be the problem. So going by your thread title, have you tried using a different USB port? Does it charge using the included wall charger? If you just updated it, restart it following the steps outlined in the post above mine.


----------



## Nipheria (Jul 24, 2018)

bogmali said:


> You need to state what troubleshooting you have done so far to give us an idea what could be the problem. So going by your thread title, have you tried using a different USB port? Does it charge using the included wall charger? If you just updated it, restart it following the steps outlined in the post above mine.


Somehow it turned out my cable was demeged (sabotaged i guess) so replacement did the trick. Thank you for advices tho.


----------

